# Front Audio Leads not working



## rgp3000 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am having issues with the front audio conections of my box. The 9 pin audio connector on the motherboard has the following pin connections labled:

MIC
GND
MIC-POWER
+5VA
AUD-OUT-R
BACKOUT-R
GND
(empty)
AUD-OUT-L
BACKOUT-L

However the two leads from the front of the case (to the front of the case audio connections) each have 4 wires with the following lables and colors. 

Bundle 1: GND (black), LIN (Red), MIC BIAS (White), L OUT (GREEN)
Bundle 2: MIC IN (White), RIN (Red), R OUT (Green), GND (Black)

Since the lables don't match (and the manual is no help), I'm not sure what leads to connect to what pins.

Can anyone help? Someone else mentioned to me the issue was the leads are using the AC '97 variation but my motherboard is using the new coding for Intel. This might be true, but it still didn't tell me what to connect to what.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

What kind of motherboard and case are you trying to match up?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

rgp3000 said:


> I am having issues with the front audio conections of my box.
> 
> MIC
> GND
> ...


Here are a couple I have done not too long ago, but neither match exactly with yours:

*Case ----->MB*
BLUE ----->BLINE_OUT_L
RED ----->Line out_L
PURPLE ----->BLINE_OUT_R
YELLOW----->Line out_R
ORANGE----->MICPWR
GREEN ----->MIC2
BLACK ----->AGND

I connected only one of the black GRN cables from the case, for me the cables come in two groups of four each having the black wire. I connected the one that was in group with the ORANGE one. I don’t think it really matters which one but if one doesn’t work you can always try the other.
___________________

Don’t know if this will help, but this is from an Antec Sonata Case and a P4P800 motherboard.

The pin assignments are: 

*Case……………..Motherboard * 
AUD GND………. AGND 
FRONT-L……….. LINE_OUT_L 
FRONT-R………. .LINE_OUT_R 
MIC……………….MIC2
MIC BIAS…………MICPWR
RET-R……………. BLINE_OUT_R 
RET-L…………….. BLINE_OUT_L 

Leave the motherboard's +5VA and NC pins alone. 
____________

Like I said, this is a shot in the dark since I don't know the case or the motherboard since you didn't list it. A shot in the dark is better than no shot at all.........I tried to help.


----------



## rgp3000 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you. I'll give that a try tomorrow and see if it works. If it helps the monther board is an Asrock 775i65GV. Unfortunatly, I don't know the case type.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

MIC
GND
MIC-POWER
+5VA
AUD-OUT-R
BACKOUT-R
GND
(empty)
AUD-OUT-L
BACKOUT-L

Bundle 1: GND (black), LIN (Red), MIC BIAS (White), L OUT (GREEN)
Bundle 2: MIC IN (White), RIN (Red), R OUT (Green), GND (Black)

GND is ground of course
MIC bias goes to MIC power
MIC in goes to MIC
AUD-OUT-R -R OUT
AUD-OUT-L -L OUT
BACKOUT-R -RIN 
BACKOUT-L -LIN 

The connections are set up in a loop.
The left and right channels come out of the board
to the front jacks and back out of the jacks to the
motherboard to feed the rear outputs.
When you plug any thing in to the front jacks,
it will disconect the rear.
This is handy when you use headphones they will shut off the speakers.


----------

